# Sick plants Guide Pictures



## crozar (May 8, 2009)

Hey all , i went through skiming around the sick plant section before posting this , i found these pictures in rollitup weby , i hope its not stealing but here goes , admin can delete the post if its against rules.


----------



## crozar (May 8, 2009)

=)


----------



## Alistair (May 8, 2009)

For me, trying to specifically diagnose a sick plant problem is often times impossible.  I normally can figure out how to fix a problem, but don't always know exactly what is causing it.


----------

